# dry flaky skin crusts



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

My Chloe is 6 months old and lately she has been scratching A LOT. I'm not sure if its a hormonal thing b/c she hasn't gone into heat but she scratches in random places. Just today I noticed this hair loss and white dry patches on her skin by her shoulder. I know that is one of her scratch spots! I checked all over her and this was the only place I could find. I'm wondering if it is her scratching so much? She only seems to scratch when she is bored.. not when she is out and about playing. I'm not sure about it being an infection because it isn't red or anything... it just seems to be dry and flaky. I'm planning on calling the vet in the morning but am wondering if any of you have seen this before...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know what that might be but I would definitely have the Vet look at it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like a skin infection. I'd see the vet.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Most of that has flaked off now and it is just her skin, but now a bald spot  Will the hair grow back there? I will keep my eye on it and call the vet in the morning but I really think its due to her scratching.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would still call the Vet and ask about that since you never know if that occurs in an other area. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie had something like this under her chin. I think it was brought on by a no-rinse shampoo. I eliminated the shampoo, rewashed the area and it healed before I could bring her to the vet to be checked.
Reminds me of eczema.
Have you changed products of some sort?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would check with a vet. It probably is a skin infection, and Chloe may need some antibiotic ointment to keep it from coming back. I lso looks uncomfortable. 

I don't know the answer to this, but can dogs here in the north suffer from winter itch like we can? I won't expect it in Florida, but winter itch looks a lot like that.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I had a dog that was allergic to flea saliva and he would get something similar. Sort of like little crusties. I'm sure that it was due to a skin infection brought on by the scratching. I mention this because the underlying cause could be allergies.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Ok well I have an appointment in about an hour and a half. I will keep everyone updated. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great... good luck and let us know what you find out. Hugs to Chloe


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm anxious to find out what your vet says. Keep us posted.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

They did a skin scrape and found bacteria so it is indeed an infection. Crazy bc we just finished treatment a week ago for a different infection on her nose :/ he thinks she is getting bad allergies and is causing a secondary infection with her scratching. Back on antibiotics and a steroid/antihistamine for 2 weeks! My poor baby....


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe she has food, shampoo allergies.


----------

